# D2S, D2R oor H7 bulbbs for my HID



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

as the topic says in looking for some explanation about the difference between these three types of HID bulbs! i just got hella ballast and the hiring harness for h7 type of bulb but i've found that i can run d2s d2r with adapters and these bulbs are easier to find and cheaper than h7. i would appreciate if someone could give me a hand with that! thanks here is my email just in case someone wants to send me further info [email protected] thanks again


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: D2S, D2R oor H7 bulbbs for my HID (ravipedrosa)*

Well first off we can start with D2S vs D2R. 
D2S is what is used in all oem hid PROJECTOR headlamp housings. It is also the only bulb you should use for a HID retrofit application.
D2R bulbs are used ing oem hid REFLECTOR headlamp housings (IS300, older mercedes benz', acura tl's and such) This is not the bulb to use for HID retrofit kits because the D2R bulb has an "anti-dazzle" strip on the bulb. It is designed to work in conjunction with the oem hid reflector lamp, but serves no purpose in a retrofit application.
Now for temps, 4100 (4300) kelvin is the OEM HID temp for bulbs. Few companys make NON COATED bulbs of other temps, say 6000. Philips makes the Cool power Xenon (Ultinon) 6000k, it is a good bulb, provides that tuner look, but is about 400 lumens dimmer than a 4100k bulb. The higher the Temperature, the lower the lumens. FACT. If someone trys to tell you 6000, 7000, 10000 or whatever is brighter than 4100k, tell them to take a hike! 
Hit up http://www.autolamps-online.com or its sister site http://www.hid-online.com to get the HID equipment you need. Nick Cottiss not only posts on this board, he also most likely has the most knowledge of HID application info ever! just check the 5 pictures on the autolamps main page, it shows just some of the titles he has held over the years.
Hope some of this info helps you.
sean


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: D2S, D2R oor H7 bulbbs for my HID (germanrox)*

all right so now all i need is the adapter to fit the d2s into my sytem, right thankls for all the help
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: D2S, D2R oor H7 bulbbs for my HID (ravipedrosa)*

yeah you will need a d2s bulb with the custom H7 bracket on it so it will fit in the lamp properly and maintain the correct focal point. You don't want a glued on adapter ring because that places the bulb in the wrong spot and you get sh!tty light output. 
http://www.hid-online.com/hido...k.htm


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: D2S, D2R oor H7 bulbbs for my HID (germanrox)*

ive got a golf 3 with the hella mkiv looks, the low beams use h7 bulbs, will a d2s fit plug and play or do i need the adapter? kinda off topic, since mk3s didnt not come with mkiv look lights, the mkiv look lights are technically e codes since they are only sold in europe, will d2s hids be allright in them with out projectors?


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

and about color temps

the older/more used the bulb is the highr its color temp
a 4100k bulbs will color shift to about 5000K after something like 150hrs of use, and will then shift as high as 6000K accross the life of the bulb
thats why often on older HID setups the headlight look soo blue and seem to put out very little light


----------

